# So, apparently "The Dating Guy" cartoon really IS a rip-off of "Least I Could Do."



## Xaios (May 26, 2011)

(Note: I wasn't sure where to post this, as it involves both TV and electronic print media, as well as current events. I figured OT would be the best compromise.)

So, I should start this thread with some background info.

I have a specific group of web comics, four of them to be precise, that I read pretty well religiously when they're updated. There's PvP Online, Penny Arcade, Starslip...

... and another comic called "Least I Could Do." While PVP and Penny Arcade are skewed towards the gamer demographic, and Starslip is a sci-fi strip thus limiting its appeal, Least I Could Do has a broader demographic. It's a comic, in essence, about a guy who lives free of the normal consequences of reality, and takes advantage of said fact in every way possible (although it does tip the hat to nerddom quite frequently).

I actually only started reading LICD about two years ago, although it's been published since 2003. The creative dude, Ryan Sohmer, has been around the entire time, although he's gone through a couple artists in that time.

Completely separately, I usually fall asleep at night watching TV. Most often I throw in a Corner Gas or Big Bang Theory DVD and watch until I nod off, but sometimes I watch Teletoon. A few months ago, they started airing an original production series called "The Dating Guy." It came on one night, so I figured I would pass judgment.

My thoughts after one episode?

"Wow, this bears a truly uncanny resemblance to LICD. Like, REALLY!"

I googled that particular thought and discovered there were actually a fair number of people who agreed with my assessment.

Ambiguity no more, however! Just today, Ryan Sohmer made a post on the comic's web site talking about how, a few years ago, he approached Teletoon about making a LICD animated series. However, he inevitably walked away because Teletoon wanted to make too many changes to the setting and characters to basically "broaden the appeal."

While the bulk of his post was actually a solicitation to fans of the comic the make pledges to raise funds to produce a true LICD pilot episode, the real nitty gritty subtext of the post was impossible to avoid. It seems that when he walked away, Teletoon didn't. They found another concept for a show with just enough similarity that the same concepts they had in mind could be applied to it and turned into a show without Sohmer's consent. Said show eventually got produced as they had envisioned it, and it is "The Dating Guy."

To thicken the plot further, someone purporting to be "Heather," a social media expert under the employ of Teletoon, went on a blitz posting "their side of the story" across the whole of the internet, including LICD's site. Ryan posted a rebuttal quite quickly stating, in no unspecific terms, that some of the info this Heather had posted was indeed false, specifically with regards to timeline.

Now, I tend not to even try to evaluate the character of the authors behind my favorite web comics, but in my own research it seems there are several people who find Ryan Sohmer to be unsavory. I haven't been able to find a reason for it, but it's enough that they publicly wish Teletoon would sue his pants off.

This whole things just opens up all kinds of debates about intellectual property theft, as well as (on a more basic human level) how we treat those who we don't necessarily agree with.

I'd like to hear some thoughts on it.

Linkeh: http://www.leasticoulddo.com/
The ongoing discussion: http://forums.leasticoulddo.com/index.php?showtopic=33882


----------



## Nile (May 27, 2011)

Even if he is unsavory, fuck people who steal ideas.


----------



## SirMyghin (May 27, 2011)

I didn't know which show he was speaking of, as I don't watch TV but I did read it (and am a long time fan of his comic) and was wondering. Thanks dude.


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Jun 12, 2011)

Also, remember that it is REALLY easy to spread hate online. 

For instance: There's this guy I really don't like his (insert x)... So I made some forum accounts and slated him... As head of "Internet relations" my staff were busy making up slander all weekend and posting it everywhere, clicking like crazy to get it to the top of google search. It's not rocket science. 

Go look at any youtube conspiracy to see the official paid trolls kicking up nonsense to detract reasonable discussion.

Intellectual property theft is Hollywood... All the movies I've seen lately, I want my intellectual time back!

Glad to hear you've found something you enjoy!


----------

